# t-shirt tranfers toxic?



## stephalaine (Nov 13, 2006)

My husband and I have a small bussiness doing t-shirt transfers. We avg. doing about 100 a day with a heat press. I just found out I am pregnant- The fumes are pretty bad and I have called my paper supplier to see if they have any kind of hazard info paper, etc. and no one can seem to help me.Does anyone know are these fumes toxic - do we need ventilation? I am looking for any helpful information. Thanks..


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

stephalaine said:


> Does anyone know are these fumes toxic - do we need ventilation? I am looking for any helpful information. Thanks..


You definitely need some ventilation. A window cracked open with a fan blowing at the very least.


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

I dont know... but it does smell bad... it even makes my eyes burn when I get to close. 


ventilation is a good idea, and do ask the manufacure about the warnings to be safe.


Lorena


----------



## stephalaine (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey thanks for responding- I figured I needed ventilation. But it is just surprising that I am unable to get any manufactoring information? You would think they would have some kind of warning information.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Ask for a Material Safety Data Sheet for the product. They should understand that.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

binki said:


> Ask for a Material Safety Data Sheet for the product.


Exactly what I was going to say.

I'm not sure which products/industries legally require them, but it definitely seems possible they would be required in this case.


----------



## IncredibleTees (Sep 23, 2007)

Are you using vinyl transfers? or are you creating your own plastisol transfers? read my post at: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t35052-8.html


----------



## IrisIshtar9 (Feb 28, 2020)

Did you ever find this info out? I hope it wasn’t PVC and I Hope everything turned out alright!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Ventilation ventilation ventilation!
All fumes are potentially harmful.


----------

